# Hobby Lobby Sale/Race Tracks 40% OFF



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

At your local Hobby Lobby, all HO Trains and Race Car sets are 40% off.

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/specials/specials.cfm

Ad square lower left.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Voxxer said:


> Hi All:
> 
> At your local Hobby Lobby, all HO Trains and Race Car sets are 40% off.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the headsup on the sale. I usually check the Hobby Lobby website weekly because my wife is into photo scrapbooking....and she's always waiting for a sale to nab some cheap paper or stickers.

My local HL has a Life Like set that says you can do a "victory burnout" ......anyone know about that set???


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> My local HL has a Life Like set that says you can do a "victory burnout" ......anyone know about that set???



We used to do "victory burnouts" on my cousins Aurora track when we were kids.
It involved that red oil that came in the hop up kit and a match as I remember it.The car only got to do it once tho.  

Mike


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> We used to do "victory burnouts" on my cousins Aurora track when we were kids.
> It involved that red oil that came in the hop up kit and a match as I remember it.The car only got to do it once tho.
> 
> Mike


From what I've read lighter fluid and cottonballs help with those "smokey" burnouts also.... :lol: This track though states that you can do a burnout though.... I can't seem to find a picture of that track piece though...and was curious if anyone owned this set.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*sigh*
No Hobby Lobby near me...
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> *sigh*
> No Hobby Lobby near me...
> Scott


Scott, 
Someday maybe, they too will come to Maryland.  Dave


----------

